
Wiretapping End-To-End Encrypted VoIP Calls: Real-World Attacks on ZRTP [pdf] - tonyztan
https://petsymposium.org/2017/papers/issue3/paper01-2017-3-source.pdf
======
JumpCrisscross
Signal comes out relatively clean:

"Signal on iOS behaves similar to the Android implemen- tation. A simple
[zrtpCall] is shown in Figure 11a. Its behaviour only differs for [termError]:
While the An- droid client successfully terminates the connection, the iOS
client hangs at the screen indicating that the key agreement is still in
progress, as shown in Figure 11b." ( _page 12_ )

CSipSimple, Jitsi and Linphone Android appear to failed protocol tests ( _page
9_ ).

